# POTEZ 63/11



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2014)

Note: structure that looks like intakes are gun ports


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 26, 2014)

Some guy in Texas built one of these from scratch. Great picture!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2015)

366


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2015)

Nr 70


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2016)

Potez 63 "CB+YT" Bordschützenschule 1 Rahmel 19.12.1941 (gunnerschool)


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

Guerre 39/45, Avions bombardiers de retour de mission, ca.1940, Vintage silver p | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2019)

Orig. Foto, beute Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Potez 63-11, Frankreich, France, Fabrik | eBay


----------



## Graeme (May 6, 2019)

Post No.6 - second from the bottom - Looks like a Bloch 174.


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Bernhart (May 6, 2019)

from picture one what are the ports under the wing?


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2019)

Underwing machine gun pods.




the pic source; the Internet.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

Foto 2.WK Beute Kriegs Flugzeug Potez 63 Werk Flugplatz Albert Frankreich (178) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

Foto 2.WK Beute Kriegs Flugzeug Potez 63 Werk Flugplatz Albert Frankreich (177) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 8, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: Germans Atop Captured RAF Bomber | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

120945, Foto, BEUTE-Flugzeug, Frankreich Bomber, Bloch, Lioré & Olivier ?? TOP | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2021)

Flugzeug Beuteflugzeuge Kennung Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Beuteflugzeuge Kennung Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Beute , captured

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 10, 2021)

Interesting aeroplane and for a French machine, good looking... Are there any reports made by the Germans describing what they thought of it and its capabilities?


----------



## Graeme (Oct 10, 2021)

Post #28 - going by the card and photo - Bloch 175s.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2022)

production line 399














WWII: FRENCH POTEZ 63 PRODUCTION LINE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: FRENCH POTEZ 63 PRODUCTION LINE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

Captured beute nr 39















Foto Krad der Wehrmacht hinter einem französischen Potez 63 Flugzeug Wrack 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Krad der Wehrmacht hinter einem französischen Potez 63 Flugzeug Wrack 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Italian nr 386 June 1943



















Foto Italien Flugzeug, Kennung, Pilot, Flugzeughangar 1943 2.WK (7758x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Italien Flugzeug, Kennung, Pilot, Flugzeughangar 1943 2.WK (7758x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------

